

Ask HN: Add falling snowflakes without slowing down page? - paultreny

I&#x27;m looking to add a falling snow effect to a few of my sites for a week or two this December. (probably with &quot;Let it Snow!&quot; button to start the effect).<p>Most of the examples and tutorials I can find are pretty dated, very sluggish, and can lock up the page&#x2F;browser, especially with a lot of tabs open.<p>What&#x27;s the best performing way to add simple snow falling animations without significantly affecting page performance? (CSS3 Animations maybe?)<p>Also, is there a way to do it that is accessible, ie, doesn&#x27;t trigger seizures as indicated in this article I came across?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;wptavern.com&#x2F;warning-wordpress-coms-falling-snow-feature-can-make-your-site-inaccessible<p>I feel like leaving making it opt-in (by providing a button) would take take care of the issue. There&#x27;s something nice about being pleasantly surprised by the snow effect when browsing that&#x27;s appealing, but not if it&#x27;s going to trigger seizures &gt;_&lt;<p>I also realize that not everyone would welcome falling snow, so perhaps opt-in really is the only way to go.<p>Thanks HN!
======
paultreny
The one I've found that I like the most so far is:
[http://designshack.net/articles/css/make-it-snow-on-your-
web...](http://designshack.net/articles/css/make-it-snow-on-your-website-with-
css-keyframe-animations/)

But I'll have to add start and stop buttons with javascript to toggle the
classes on and off.

